# MK6 Jetta + airride Controller - where to mount?



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

I used to have a Tiguan with Airlift V2 - here are a couple different areas I had it mounted. Made it easy to see and access when needed..* I now have a MK6 GLI*, and just purchased Airlift 3P - *looking for ideas on where to mount the controller*. Show me what you got....


My Tiguan for reference


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good in pic #2

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)

Phone holder on the ac vent.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

^Nice and simple^ I like it 

Anyone else out there willing to share?


----------



## ndelgiorno (Apr 2, 2017)

Here is where mine is....


----------

